# Boss RT3 9 Foot Complete Setup Value



## CTPhil (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello,

I have a complete Boss 9 foot plow setup with hand held controller in barely used condition I'm thinking of selling. I have no idea how to price it. It is currently on a Gen 2 Dodge. Can anyone help me figure out how much to ask?

Located in CT

Thanks!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Find comps.
What did you pay ?
photos ?


----------



## CTPhil (Dec 4, 2017)

I bought a truck and the plow came with it, so I'm not sure how much the price was affected by the plow. I can get some pics tomorrow, thanks for replying.


----------



## CTPhil (Dec 4, 2017)

Not so great photos, but they give the idea.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

is that a 340 in the back round???


----------



## CTPhil (Dec 4, 2017)

460U


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

CTPhil said:


> 460U


Nice

We don't see many of them around here.

All of them are row crop tractors.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CTPhil said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a complete Boss 9 foot plow setup with hand held controller in barely used condition I'm thinking of selling. I have no idea how to price it. It is currently on a Gen 2 Dodge. Can anyone help me figure out how much to ask?
> 
> ...


Complete with truck side, Start at $3k or BO see where it takes you. Good Luck


----------



## CTPhil (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks, will do.


----------

